# My Story



## Andy2302 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've spent three days reading through lots of stuff here. It's fun & informative. 

I was in my mid 20s when my older sister sold me a nice Bianchi 10 spd road bike. I rode that bike until it got stolen 2 years later. Then I switched to motorcycles and later just stopped riding. My dear sis passed away at 73 last summer and left me her latest bike. Yes she liked her bikes even as a handicapped one legged rider. I didn't even know she still rode. Now I have this Hybrid road bike that really zooms along. I knew it was special with the first turn of the pedals. 








So here I am, a 66 YO former smoker recovering from quadruple bypass surgery with a cool bike. I had to retire so there's plenty of time to ride but my butt gets sore. The legs are wobbly after 10 miles too. 
I'm reading up on what I need to do to get a little more serious because riding is so much fun.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Cool, glad you are riding. Keep it up. It is good for you and will make you feel good.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Just do a little every day. The daily part is the important thing. Even in the 60's you can still train & get better. good luck.


----------



## Andy2302 (Mar 23, 2012)

I was slipping into the dumps this winter. The only exercise was the dogs daily mile walk. Everything sucked, bored to death. I run a social photo web site and an on-line gift store but they were getting stale. Too much sitting on my arse.
I got the bike checked out, made adjustments and oiled the chain. The weather broke and the first ride was an eye opener. Damn, I felt great, tired & sore but GREAT. I look forward to the next ride but I need everything.


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

Great for you! Enjoy it.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Good exercise after bypass usually (boil plate disclaimer to ask doc first).


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome to RBR!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Enjoy and welcome. Ease into it. Don't do a century right away. Build yourself up but most of all just have fun. 

Its also a great incentive to not smoke. I would never be able to do the rides like I do them puffing on a smoke.


----------



## Andy2302 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 
The Dr says riding is fine. The only thing holding me back is the weather & a sore butt. I went out 3 times last week for about 8 miles each run. It looks to be cold & windy in Boston this week so I may just do some cleaning & maybe change the rear brake pads. I have to learn how to do maintenance. 
I have a basic CatEye Vel05 computer that won't let me clear the distance without resetting everything. Anybody know how? 
Nice to be here.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Andy2302 said:


> I have a basic CatEye Vel05 computer that won't let me clear the distance without resetting everything. *Anybody know how? *


If you mean the odo (or _total_ distance), short answer, no.

IME most Cateyes will reset all _measured_ data (avg/ max speed, trip distance, time...) when you push and hold the mode button - sometimes in conjunction with the start/ stop button. The odo distance can only be reset by pressing the AC button at the rear. Sometimes changing the battery will, but done quickly, memory still stores the odo reading.

Your manual (linked below) explains the data reset function (obviously, under *Data Reset*) on page #1 on the left and the all clear (page #2 - top right). 

http://cateye.com/images/manual/CC-VL510-810_ENG_v4.pdf


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome Andy! Yes, the weather did get more seasonable here in Beantown but still perfectly OK for riding if you have the right gear, which (if you keep up the good work) you will accumulate through your riding career. 

I know that people sometimes read posts on this website and make the mistake of thinking something is wrong with them if they can't go out for a 50 mile ride at a blazing pace. Whatever distance is reasonable for you at this stage is great so keep that going. Important thing is to get out a few times a week and concentrate on enjoying yourself - that is the best way to make it stick. As you build your cardio system and get stronger (may take a while depending on if you are starting out coming from another sport or from the couch), spinning the pedals will become less laborious, which will make it even more fun. And, there are many great riding groups in the area - from beginner to expert so keep that in mind if you want to add some sociability as you progress through your new hobby.

Good to see another rider in the area...Menino is doing his magic 

Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## Andy2302 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks PJ, I may be holding the Mode button too long. I only want to reset the distance traveled today not everything. 
Hi, BG. Getting the gear is on my list when I know what I really need. Bib or shorts. Clips or clipless, the bike has rubber 'clips' which I removed. I thought sis used them to hold her artificial leg in place, lol. Clipless require shoes. The list is longer than my fixed income. The only item I'm sure I need is a water bottle & cage which I'll get this week.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

That's a _good_ story. Sorry to hear about your sister's passing, but it sounds like she left you a lot of good feelings and inspiration, not to mention a bike.

This return to normal early spring weather (I'm in Hartford) after those two heavenly weeks may be well timed for you. A few days off so you don't aggravate the soreness might be just what you need right now. When you get back to it, work into it slowly so you don't hurt anything. And don't worry too much about the equipment upgrades. It sounds like you're well enough equipped for now.

Welcome to the best fitness sport for old guys (I'm almost 62).


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Andy2302 said:


> I had to retire so there's plenty of time to ride but my butt gets sore.


 You have a big cushy seat on your bike. Ironically, those are often the cause of sore butts. Big seats cause chaffing. Soft cushy seats cause you to sink into them which causes chaffing and rubbing in spots that aren't made for rubbing.

You may want to invest in some cycling shorts. They have padding to help prevent sore butts. Typically with a good pair of cycling shorts and a smaller firmer seat you won't get a sore butt.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Andy2302 said:


> Thanks PJ, I may be holding the Mode button too long. I only want to reset the distance traveled today not everything.


Maybe, but remember that the RESET mark has to be displayed when doing a reset. You may be in a different mode, which would prevent that function.


----------



## Andy2302 (Mar 23, 2012)

The cushy seat may be an issue. My last bike had a fairly hard leather seat. However, this one in on a springy shaft. 

PJ, I can't get the RESET light to come on. Will it not come on when everything is at zero? I'll bring it back tomorrow.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Andy2302 said:


> PJ, I can't get the RESET light to come on. Will it not come on when everything is at zero? I'll bring it back tomorrow.


I don't have that model, so I'm not sure. I agree with your plan to bring it back and have them go through the functions with you. IMO/E Cateyes are great computers, but their instructions... aren't.


----------



## Andy2302 (Mar 23, 2012)

OK, Got it ! ! The instructions stink but with your help and trial & error I got it. 
I put a couple tenths on it, skipped to Dist and held the Mode tab down for 2 secs. It cleared only the distance ~ what I wanted. Thanks. 
These are the little things I used to figure out in a snap, not any more.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Andy2302 said:


> Hi, BG. Getting the gear is on my list when I know what I really need. Bib or shorts. Clips or clipless, the bike has rubber 'clips' which I removed. I thought sis used them to hold her artificial leg in place, lol. Clipless require shoes. The list is longer than my fixed income. The only item I'm sure I need is a water bottle & cage which I'll get this week.


I didn’t mean for you to go out and start buying tons of garbage, just that if you keep going, you’ll likely begin to want some. Unless you already have one, consider adding a helmet to the items you need and maybe some spare tubes and a hand pump (or C02’s) in case you get a flat. There are shops in the area that hold clinics on fixing flats and other light repairs for free so you can browse the web or call around if you are interested. Or, you can learn how to fix a flat by just going to youtube. Also, a floor pump isn’t a bad idea but LBS’s in our area usually let you come in and use theirs so you don’t need one. Just beware that the more you go in, the more you begin to desire. 

Clipless at this stage will likely serve as a detriment so I would definitely put that on the back burner. I prefer a less squishy saddle too and as you develop, you may want a different type of saddle but the guys talking about replacing your saddle now are jumping the gun IMO. Use what you have, your butt will acclimate. 

Sure, a pair of bibs and a jersey are nice but like I said before, at this stage, if I were you, I would not overcomplicate things and go on a shopping spree. Rather, spend the time and your mental and physical energy enjoying the ride and the bike junk will come in your own time. 

And just an FYI that soon, Bike Friday will start in Boston. If you can swing it, it’s a nice destination. Everyone congregates at the plaza in Gov’t center and they give out free water bottles, food, coffee, etc. – they even sometimes have a free bike tune up tent. Gov’t center is only a few blocks from where I work so I try to come by pre work for a free breakfast – the Biloco breakfast burritos are pretty good. I never rode in with the convoy (even though it passes right on my route) because I leave too early but it seems like it would be fun. I think it was only at the opening Friday, but last year, they had a group of people cheering the riders as they arrived - ringing cow bells, smiling, clapping, hooting, etc. I was pleasantly shocked and felt like a local hero – the smile was on my face all day and all I had to do was ride a bike! I don’t know if you are near the city but if not, you can consider driving to a place that is close to the Charles River Path and parking somewhere, then ride the path towards Boston and take the bike ramp at the MGH red line exit. Head east on Cambridge St and you’ll only have to ride the city streets for a few blocks before hitting gov’t center on your left. 

www.bikefridays.org


----------



## Andy2302 (Mar 23, 2012)

Let's see. The floor pump came with the bike as well as a multi tool (I think w/Allen wrenches etc.) & a stand that lets me ride in place (which I almost sold). The first items I bought were a helmet & lock to introduce myself to the LBS last fall. I'm too shaky to ride without a helmet. The CatEye and under seat bag were added last week. A basic tool kit will come next. Who knows after that. 
I'm 20 miles south of Boston so I could do a Bike Friday. We'll see. I have to get passed the sore butt issue first. 
Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Andy2302 said:


> OK, Got it ! ! The instructions stink but with your help and trial & error I got it.
> I put a couple tenths on it, skipped to Dist and held the Mode tab down for 2 secs. It cleared only the distance ~ what I wanted. Thanks.
> These are the little things I used to figure out in a snap, not any more.


In retrospect, it makes complete sense that the reset function wouldn't display until some measured stats were recorded, so kudo's to you for figuring that out. 

As far as what used to be... let's not 'go there'...


----------



## DoubleD85 (Jun 6, 2011)

Andy2302 said:


> The first items I bought were a helmet & lock to introduce myself to the LBS last fall. I'm too shaky to ride without a helmet.


Shaky or not, wearing a helmet is never a bad idea.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Andy,
Can't wait to hear about your rides.


----------



## Andy2302 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi, Tipstall. 
My only story so far is from last Thursdays ride to & around our city park. It's 600 acres of ponds, trails and a 1 way road all around with a dedicated lane for cyclists & walkers. Ideal for a beginner. The park is under 2 miles from home so it's perfect for me. 
There is a spot for parking where people feed the ducks under the signs that say Do not feed the wildlife. It's my rest stop especially if I have the camera. My fave spot was open with another cyclist nearby. I stopped & noticed some guy on the ground with a professional long lens camera snapping away. Then I recognized him as the local newspaper camera man who snapped my pics last year for my story in the paper. I waited till he was done shooting and walking away before saying hello. You never know when old roads will cross again. 
Anyhow, if you have too much time on your hands. You can read my surgery journal that was in the paper My Surgery - Daily Pics It has nothing to do with cycling. I was incouraged to submit it to the paper as a stop smoking message. I have not had a stinkgarette since May 17, 2010. 
Daily Pics is my social photo site, all are welcome.


----------



## JeffReigns (Apr 1, 2012)

tipstall said:


> Andy,
> Can't wait to hear about your rides.


+1



Andy2302 said:


> I've spent three days reading through lots of stuff here. It's fun & informative.
> 
> I was in my mid 20s when my older sister sold me a nice Bianchi 10 spd road bike. I rode that bike until it got stolen 2 years later. Then I switched to motorcycles and later just stopped riding. My dear sis passed away at 73 last summer and left me her latest bike. Yes she liked her bikes even as a handicapped one legged rider. I didn't even know she still rode. Now I have this Hybrid road bike that really zooms along. I knew it was special with the first turn of the pedals.
> So here I am, a 66 YO former smoker recovering from quadruple bypass surgery with a cool bike. I had to retire so there's plenty of time to ride but my butt gets sore. The legs are wobbly after 10 miles too.
> I'm reading up on what I need to do to get a little more serious because riding is so much fun.


Really awesome bike you have there!


----------



## Andy2302 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been reading how to adjust the bike to fit me. The LBS owner wants the seat up but my legs are too short with a 28 inch inseam. Any higher makes my hips rock when pedaling. I'm 5' 6", my sis was 5' even before her hip replacement which added 2 inches. lol The straight bars are comfortable but look like they are too high. Is this the nature of a Hybrid or is the bike miss matched for me? 
Cycling shorts help a lot, I did 9 miles non stop a couple days ago with no problems. Another ride is planned for after lunch today.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Andy2302 said:


> I've been reading how to adjust the bike to fit me. The LBS owner wants the seat up but my legs are too short with a 28 inch inseam. Any higher makes my hips rock when pedaling. I'm 5' 6", my sis was 5' even before her hip replacement which added 2 inches. lol The straight bars are comfortable but look like they are too high. Is this the nature of a Hybrid or is the bike miss matched for me?
> Cycling shorts help a lot, I did 9 miles non stop a couple days ago with no problems. Another ride is planned for after lunch today.


Besides saddle height, there are a number of reasons why your hips may rock when pedaling, so unless you have no confidence in the LBS fitter, I'd be careful on second guessing them and going the do-it-yourself route. Preferably, get a second opinion from another fitter, because incorrect saddle height can lead to knee problems, so it's important to get yours positioned correctly.

Re: bar height, don't fret about the 'looks' of a bike fit. The purpose of attaining a good fit is comfort, which promotes good form and efficiency. Aesthetics alone, do not. That said, given that the bike was basically handed down to you, it's very possible that it's somewhat of a mismatch for you. 

If you're planning on keeping the bike, my advice is to get a standard fitting from a reputable shop in your area. The expense will be minimal, but worthwhile (long term) if you're serious about continuing with that bike. It might not be an ideal fit, but at least it'll be as close as possible, given the circumstances.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Great stroy.

You might want to forget the idea of going clipless, or even using toe clips (rat traps).

Yeah, that stuff gives you the added ability to pull up the pedal but it comes at a cost. I guarantee you that evey one who's ever ridden clipless eventualy hits the deck a low speeds. Either because they didn't clip out in time when slowing down or because some one else does some thing unexpected.

Either way, hitting the deck at low speeds can really hurt. At medium speeds you'll slide a little bit. Maybe you'll get some road rash but it spreads out the collision over a longer period of time. That makes a huge difference in how 'hard' the fall is.

I ride ~6k miles a year with lots of hills. I ride platform pedals; no clips. Works fine.


----------

